# rm -rf  = permission denied? [Partly solved]

## piizba

```
localhost src # cd kakka/

localhost kakka # ls

arch

localhost kakka # ls arch/

x86_64

localhost kakka # ls

arch

localhost kakka # cd arch/x86_64/boot/

localhost boot # ls

bootsect  bootsect.o  bzImage  compressed  setup  setup.o  tools  vmlinux.bin

localhost boot # rm -rf *

rm: cannot remove `bootsect': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `bootsect.o': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `bzImage': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `compressed/vmlinux.bin': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `setup': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `setup.o': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `tools/build': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `tools/.build.cmd': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `vmlinux.bin': Permission denied

localhost boot #

```

what is thisLast edited by piizba on Wed Sep 21, 2005 7:29 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## maverick256

permission denied? hmmm, are you sure you did this in root?

----------

## piizba

yes.

----------

## piizba

emerged vanilla-sources and they also fail with the same message

----------

## maverick256

Well, something is wrong with the permissions. cd into /usr/src and do a ls -l and show the output, also cd into /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/ and do a ls -al and show the output.

----------

## piizba

```
linux # ls -l

total 6997

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   18691 Sep 18 22:25 COPYING

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   89131 Sep 18 22:25 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x  50 root root    4816 Sep 18 22:25 Documentation

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   57508 Sep 18 22:25 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   44193 Sep 18 22:25 Makefile

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   94620 Sep 16 19:38 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   13970 Sep 18 22:25 README

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    3013 Sep 18 22:25 REPORTING-BUGS

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  899358 Sep 19 23:53 System.map

drwxr-xr-x  25 root root     608 Sep 18 22:25 arch

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    1032 Sep 18 22:25 crypto

drwxr-xr-x  50 root root    1376 Sep 19 23:52 drivers

drwxr-xr-x  56 root root    5728 Sep 19 23:50 fs

drwxr-xr-x  38 root root    1016 Sep 18 22:25 include

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    1008 Sep 19 23:53 init

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     864 Sep 19 23:50 ipc

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    4112 Sep 19 23:50 kernel

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root    3104 Sep 19 23:53 lib

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   23948 Sep 16 19:32 minin.conf

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   24011 Sep 19 23:49 minun.conf

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   24023 Sep 17 22:23 minun.conf.old

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    3160 Sep 19 23:50 mm

drwxr-xr-x  32 root root    1216 Sep 19 23:53 net

-rw-r--r--   1 root root      52 Sep 18 22:25 patches.txt

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root    1432 Sep 19 22:58 scripts

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root     640 Sep 19 23:50 security

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root     792 Sep 19 23:52 sound

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     544 Sep 19 23:49 usr

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 8266137 Sep 19 23:53 vmlinux

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    1214 Sep 19 23:03 wtf.txt
```

```

boot # ls -al

ls: bzImage: Permission denied

ls: .setup.cmd: Permission denied

ls: setup: Permission denied

ls: setup.o: Permission denied

ls: .bootsect.cmd: Permission denied

ls: .vmlinux.bin.cmd: Permission denied

ls: vmlinux.bin: Permission denied

ls: .bzImage.cmd: Permission denied

ls: .bootsect.o.cmd: Permission denied

ls: bootsect: Permission denied

ls: bootsect.o: Permission denied

total 85

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   624 Sep 18 22:25 .

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   328 Sep 18 22:25 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1695 Sep 17 11:22 .setup.o.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3697 Sep 18 22:25 Makefile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2156 Sep 18 22:25 bootsect.S

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   544 Sep 18 22:25 compressed

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   974 Sep 18 22:25 install.sh

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   330 Sep 18 22:25 mtools.conf.in

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 22424 Sep 18 22:25 setup.S

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   128 Sep 18 22:25 tools

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 40381 Sep 18 22:25 video.S
```

----------

## piizba

vanilla sourcess seems to work so only the directory linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/ has problems

----------

## cerebrum

You can try do dummy work:

chmod -R 766 /usr/src/linux

 :Laughing: 

May be it help you...

----------

## piizba

well....

```
joni@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

localhost joni # chmod -R 766 /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/.setup.cmd': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/setup': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/tools/build': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/tools/.build.cmd': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/setup.o': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/.bootsect.cmd': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/.vmlinux.bin.cmd': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/vmlinux.bin': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/.bzImage.cmd': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/.bootsect.o.cmd': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/bootsect': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/bootsect.o': Permission denied

localhost joni #
```

btw: i compiled the vanilla kernel and im using it now

only directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/arch/x86_64/boot/ has problems

----------

## cerebrum

SHOW me now full fstab!

----------

## piizba

here

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3               /                 reiserfs        noatime                    0 1

/dev/hda2               /mnt/tavarat    reiserfs        noatime                0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      subfs           fs=cdfss,ro,users       0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

----------

## cerebrum

Also can you show kernel config about reiserfs part? May be you turn on ACLs?

----------

## piizba

```

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

```

forget this, i'm gona reinstall good old 32bit gentoo this weekend...

----------

## cerebrum

 *piizba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## cerebrum

Fuck ALL ACLs and XATTRs!!! And all b k!   :Smile: 

----------

## piizba

```
#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

```

----------

## cerebrum

And now that? Recompiled kernel?

----------

## piizba

---

Double post

---Last edited by piizba on Thu Sep 22, 2005 6:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## piizba

Yeah still same thing Permission denied...

Its actually not a problem but i would like to solve this anyway

----------

